# Hyatt "Owners Update" Scam



## Kal (Feb 19, 2017)

I just received a call inviting me to a timeshare Owners Update at a local Red Lobster restaurant.  This was interesting as I attended the real Owners Update meeting a week ago.  I asked what resort I owned and they had the answer.

After discussing the caller's family heritage and the pronunciation of various 4 and 5 letter words (sometimes referred to as a type of "bomb"), they hung up.


----------



## Cropman (Feb 19, 2017)

Kal said:


> I just received a call inviting me to a timeshare Owners Update at a local Red Lobster restaurant.  This was interesting as I attended the real Owners Update meeting a week ago.  I asked what resort I owned and they had the answer.
> 
> After discussing the caller's family heritage and the pronunciation of various 4 and 5 letter words (sometimes referred to as a type of "bomb"), they hung up.



Lol, watch it.  The Hyatt police are trying to silence 'leakers'.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2017)

They are probably not related to Hyatt in any way. Often these where they take you to a restaurant for dinner are post card companies trying to part you with your money. You pay them a hefty fee to take the timeshare off your hands. Or sometimes they try to take your timeshare and sell you a vacation club type package. Simply avoid them.


----------

